# Futaba 4pk available



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The new one is now available for $599.99 at Tower.

I wonder if it is worth Six Bills.


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

Local hobby shop said friday that he could not get any yet. The price has to come to down. $599 for a radio come on! That just seems like a little much.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

High end aircraft radios are well over $1000.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Air radios are CRAZY $$$


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I would say wait for a few months unless you REALLY want one now. Futaba has a history of introducing a radio at one price and within a few months they have dropped in price. Makes hobby shop owners SO happy......


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I am keeping my 3pk. That radio will REALLY have to be something for me to shell out that many clams for one.


----------



## jake86 (Jan 3, 2003)

I was just on tower's web site and the price has been reduced to $499. Still way to much if you ask me.


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

Knowone can even buy the radio yet and the price is dropping! What is up with that. Even at 499 that is a little much. Just my thought.


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

The 4pk is meant to be the new "top of the line" radio for Futaba. It is *NOT* replacing the 3PKS, but it is another option for those who always want a few more features. 

I got the oppurtunity to play with the radio at the Snowbirds. Honestly I am not a big fan of the look because it seems toyish to me, but it was very comfortable and with the new wheel adapter it will get even better. 
There were a few more "bells and whistles" but I can't remember anything other than how comfortable it was.


Adam Liehr
Team Futaba


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

At $499 that would be a little more reasonable. Just consider what it takes to buy the 3PK and then buy the FASST receiver and module. The 4PK comes with those so overall that is more reasonable if you ask me. Still hard to beat the 3PM FASST for $190 though and it works GREAT.


----------

